# Vac Sealing Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2022)

I cold smoked these in mid Dec, finally getting them vac sealed. Got really mellow.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 13, 2022)

Rick, The fridge must have smelled excellent !


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice! Good to see a post from you again Rick.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 13, 2022)

Looks good Rick


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 13, 2022)

Good looking batch of smoked cheese.    

It's amazing to me how long vac sealed smoked cheese will last.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 13, 2022)

Your cheese has the 'look' of properly smoked cheese. Low heat, gentle smoke, and longer delivery times.   I wait a couple of days before vacuum sealing my cheeses too.  I give some away after it's mellowed a day or two, but I just wrap in peach and put in a zipper bag as people usually dive right in.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 13, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Rick, The fridge must have smelled excellent !


I was thinking the same! Its pretty much the main reason to smoke cheese in my opinion!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2022)

Sure does look good! Wished I could bottle that smell and use it as an air freshener!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2022)

Dang Rick that's how we slow down as we age.    
But the cheese does look great.

Warren


----------



## Fitou143 (Aug 31, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I cold smoked these in mid Dec, finally getting them vac sealed. Got really mellow.
> 
> View attachment 521984


Hi quite new to smoking cheese and have ben doing some experimenting and recently purchased a Vacuum sealer
to seal the cheese in. So is there an optimum time to seal the cheese after smoking and how long can you keep the cheese once vacuumed sealed in the fridge for. Thanks.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 31, 2022)

^ months to possibly years if vacuumed sealed.  I usually eat mine within a year because it is tasty.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 31, 2022)

Fitou143 said:


> Hi quite new to smoking cheese and have ben doing some experimenting and recently purchased a Vacuum sealer
> to seal the cheese in. So is there an optimum time to seal the cheese after smoking and how long can you keep the cheese once vacuumed sealed in the fridge for. Thanks.


I wrap the blocks in cheese cloth and then into a paper bage/fridge for a few days or longer before i vac seal.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Aug 31, 2022)

I smoked some Tillamook sharp chedder that did well vacuum packed for 2 years.  I also had some mild chedder grocery store brand that got crumbly and didn't do so well after only a few months vacuum packed.  I think the fat content made the difference in how well each cheese did.


----------



## Norwester55 (Sep 1, 2022)

I just opened some Muenster from 2019. Just as good as when I vacced it.


----------

